# 17 year old going to vet, dripping poo, advice appreciated.



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

I ahve booked my 17 year old cat into the vets on Saturday morning. She is having problems with her bowel movements and poo is dripping out of her all over the place. I ahve had her since she was 5 and have never had need to bring her to the vets before (please, please if you feel that I have been irresponsible, that is fair enough, but it won't help to criticise me)
She has never been a big cat and has been getting thinner over time. She seems to be ok in herself - slower, sleeping a lot more but still eating, driniking and enjoying the sun etc. 
I would like to know if anyone can advise me on what questions I should be asking at the vets, or general advice.
My understanding is that physical examination should take place, blood tests, thyroid test & maybe blood pressure.
I am realistic about the outcome as she is an old cat, I do not want her to have invasive tests, she's going to hate going to the vets enough as it is, I just want her to be comfortable and to know that I am doing the right thing.
Sorry for the essay. Can anyone offer advice, support....?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the pf. 

You are certainly doing the right thing and tbh no cat likes going to the vet. But sometimes one has to be a tad cruel to be kind. In addition to the blood test inc thyroid and the blood pressure as well as a general examination I would ask them to do a stool test. It could be that she picked up a parasite or two. 

Does she usually go for a poop outside or does she do her business inside? Could it have been going on for a while but it has recently gotten worse? 

Good luck and let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for your old girl.


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for reply.
She normally goes inside in the litter tray, in fact she can be outside all day and want to be let in to use the loo. poos in tray are quite soft, it seems like she doesn't know when she has finished or doesn't know when it is time to go and therefore is dripping before and after. 
It is something that has been going on for a while, but has got worse.
I have been resisiting vet visit because I think that it is the beginning of the end.
She has always been quite a grumpy, but affectionate cat and still is.
I have 2 other cats and am fairly certain that this is not an infection, but something more serious/age-related.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I can see why you would avoid taking her to the vets, sometimes it is hard to accept that the cat you have loved for so long might be getting old 

I would take a sample of her poop with you in a container but they may want to take a sample of anything that is "dripping" out of her back end as you said

I really hope everything goes well for you and your little furry friend


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

and it's not irresponsible to not have taken her to the vets before if she's never needed to go so don't worry


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

oh and also keep us updated on what they say


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, I have one like that too. Loves to go out but comes in for his business. Funny creatures but a blessing for my neighbours. 

Oh, I am a great one for sticking my head in the sand too when it comes to my own health but I am very conscientious when it comes to the health of those that rely on me - i.e. my cats. 

TBH, though, if it has been going on for a while but you didn't get it investigated earlier than you don't know now if they do diagnose her with something terrible (though it could still be something manageable such as hyperthyroidism, parasites or even something dietary) whether it would have been treatable if you had acted earlier. So, you might have hastened that which you fear the most by not acting.

Anyhow, take her to the vet on Saturday, let them do their tests and see what they say. And update us of course. 

Good luck for Saturday.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd be a little worried about dehydration, specially with the warm weather, if she's drinking alright then maybe she's not too bad, you can check by gently pulling up the skin at the scruff of the neck, if she's hydrated it will spring back down, if its slow or stays in a peak then she needs more fluids.
I'm thinking this is an ongoing thing, sorry if I read it wrong, if its sudden and she's losing lots of fluid I'd be straight to the vet, vet will have an out of hours number on their website or answermachine. 
Hopefully its something simple like age related incontinence, there are incontinence pants you can get for her and theres likely something homeopathic or herbal that may help to strengthen the muscles, might need a holistic vet for that.
If you are not happy with the vets attitude or treatment options remember you can go elsewhere and get another opinion.
Try not to worry too much and if she looks like she needs to go to the Vet before Saturday just insist that its an emergency.
Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Cant offer you any advice because im not well up on this type of thing, but just wanted to say good luck and i hope shes ok xxxx


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you all for concern. I will certainly update.
Cookiemom - I'm as certain as I can be that she is not dehydrated, drinking well, maybe too much..
Hobbs2004 - I know I may have hastened what I fear, but the end is inevitable at some point, and I did not want medical intervention unless necessary. I do not want to keep her alive beyond what she can reasonably sustain without too much outside intervention, she has had a good life and I just want her to not have to suffer towards the end of her life.
I'm hoping that whatever the vet says, I can do the best for her.
Medical model is not something to be lived by, but to take advice from.
I hope I will be able to improve the life that she has left and care for her as best as I can. x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Firstly even though she's seventeen ( I too have one and another a year older!) doesn't necessarily mean that this is something very serious-though it does increase the chances- BUT I would run a mile from a vet who would be advocating PTS without any further tests, which don't need to be invasive or painful either. A suspicion is simply not a diagnosis even if you're a vet! Some vets tend to 'write off' older animals which I find really unacceptable. What you describe could well be due to something like arthritis in the end region which is making defecation difficult or painful. An X-ray would confirm this in most cases. So remember this! I would also have full bloodwork as already mentioned which could help to pinpoint things for you.

When you say it's been going on for a while do you mean the dripping or the soft stool? Has she ever been constipated? The reason I ask is because sometimes liquid stool backs up behind the solid obstruction which is why this dripping takes place. Soft stool on it's own is more a symptom of inflammatory bowel which a diet switch could help with.

If your cat is eating and drinking and otherwise enjoying life this is a good sign and shows she isn't ready to give up! So neither should you!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Firstly even though she's seventeen ( I too have one and another a year older!) doesn't necessarily mean that this is something very serious-though it does increase the chances- BUT I would run a mile from a vet who would be advocating PTS without any further tests, which don't need to be invasive or painful either. A suspicion is simply not a diagnosis even if you're a vet! Some vets tend to 'write off' older animals which I find really unacceptable. What you describe could well be due to something like arthritis in the end region which is making defecation difficult or painful. An X-ray would confirm this in most cases. So remember this! I would also have full bloodwork as already mentioned which could help to pinpoint things for you.
> 
> When you say it's been going on for a while do you mean the dripping or the soft stool? Has she ever been constipated? The reason I ask is because sometimes liquid stool backs up behind the solid obstruction which is why this dripping takes place. Soft stool on it's own is more a symptom of inflammatory bowel which a diet switch could help with.
> 
> If your cat is eating and drinking and otherwise enjoying life this is a good sign and shows she isn't ready to give up! So neither should you!


I second that. . . please please please don't let them PTS without a really really good reason. . .if they suggest it ask for a proper explanation because your cat still has quality of life and as long as there is no pain there is no reason why it should be PTS until it is absolutely necessary and to be honest it sounds like your cat is still enjoying life

my cat is the same age and she *touches wood* has no health concerns but if she was to become unwell and I took her to the vets and they suggested to PTS I would go mad 

I'm not saying that is what they will say, they will most likely do every test they see necessary because like you said she's not poorly in herself . . . but just so you're prepared in case they do suggest it


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope your girl is okay, if she were mine I'd be taking her straight in to vet, rather than waiting.

A general comment for people with elderly cats, please remember old age should not preclude a cat from treatment or be reason to delay regular vet check ups for fear that something untreatable may be found. The sooner a health concern is discovered, the better the chance of satisfactory care.

Many of the ills older cats are susceptible to can be well managed and the health and longevity of cat improved. As mentioned hyperthyroidism for example or diabetes.

I stopped vaccinating my cats years before they died, but still took them in for yearly check up. We picked up on kidney disease in two and hyperthyroidism in another two this way.

Good luck and I am not having a go at you at all, before anyone jumps on me.
But I do think the above is worth mentioning 

Keep us updated and I'll keep kitty in my thoughts x


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

I would certainly run a mile from vet they only suggesting PTS, that's not an option at the moment, she has lots of life left in her yet. My goodness, please don't think that i would accept that. I was talking about her age and being realsitic because I know that she is in her latter years, but defintiely not ready to go just yet!!
When i said it had been going on for a while, I meant that there have been occassional drips of poo (outside litter tray, on windowsill when she has been there for a longtime), which I have wiped away and perhaps foolishly thought that it was just her having a temporary bad tummy, but nothing to worry about. For the last fortnight it has been happening most days and I hve witnessed it dripping it out of her. her poos have been soft-ish for as long as I can remember, but not runny like they are now.
She is in good form generally, though started sleeping in places that she never has before. She is going in the morning, i would have to take time off work and take her on the train with a mile to walk in the basket at each end if I did it in the week. Of course, I would do this if she was in distress, but at the moment I think that journey would cause her more distress. Tomorrow, we can go in a car.
Thank you for the replies I ahve had to this. 
it's nice to be able to say somuch about it, knowing that some people understand the worry and significance of catlove!
Roll on tomorrow, so that I will hopefully have some more information and will know better how to proceed.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Please let us know how you get on. I hope it goes well....give her a big hug from me


----------



## RaggyAbi (Jun 7, 2011)

fingers crossed for you tomorrow


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

No major problems found. blood pressure, kidneys and liver all normal.
blood has gone to lab to check thyroid, results on Tuesday.
Sasha has been given antibiotic and vitamin jab, and I have diarrorheoa medicine to give her - while giveing her first dose she pooed on me 
I was ashamed to be told she has fleas, I treat her monthly, was done only last week. vet says ordinary frontline no good any more as the buggers are immune, so need combo from now on.
So relieved that nothing sinister seems to be going on.
She was brilliant while there, though very put out to be interfered with, she's been outside in the garden since return, enjoying the sun.
Fingers crossed medication will help her, and if there are thyroid issues from what can see this should be treatable.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad the check up went well and hope _sincerely_ that the diarrhoea stops *soon*.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear the visit went well and liver and kidneys were good and blood pressure of course!

_Sounds_ as if the vet suspects inflammatory bowel disease. I take it he did a physical examination. Vitamin is B12? Which antibiotic did he prescribe? Any mention about diet because if it is IBD then diet is the mainstay of treatment since the condition is essentially an allergic response to an ingredient in the current one. What food is she eating at present?


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

Ianthi, according the reciept she has been given amoxycare and anivit *12. what does that mean? What makes you think IBS is suspected? I was thinking throid probelms were suspected.
Feeding is mixed - fish4cats, arden grange sensitive, tinned tuna and sardines. I have also reluctantly been giving her whiskas senior pouches because she seems to love them so much. after doing research on here, I ahve been trying to make an ordere of high qualtiy wet food from zooplus, but server seems to be down tonight.*


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

The stool problems could well point to IBD even in the general sense ( easily treated btw so I wouldn't worry ) in the absence of an elevated T4 test for hyperthyroidism. B12 is often prescribed as is an antibiotic/anti-inflammatory with this condition. The B12 should definitely help with weight gain and it's often a good idea to supplement it with older cats who are thought to be deficient.

Has she had an increased appetite plus weight loss? In which case this could point more towards hyperthyroidism though some cats are atypical. Some cats do have diarrhea and vomiting while others don't.

Be interested to hear the T4 results!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Forgot to mention-glad to hear about the higher meat content food changes!


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Ianthi. I'm not entirley sure if she has been eating much more, but is desperate for her food to be put down in the morning, wails outside the bedroom if all her food is eaten, so that to me suggests increased appitie. Sometimes it's difficult to tell if she's eaten all the fod herself as I have 2 other cats. She's having diarsanyl twice a day, which she is HATING! But the weather has been nice and she has been outside all day today, which I'm taking a s agood sign as she had been reluctant to go outside for the last while, although I have been a bit worried tht she is also trying to avoid me!
Results back on Tuesday, vet has asked me to bring her back in Tues or Wed to check her and give more anti-biotics. trying to arrange a lift or taxi for that and check tomorrow that it's ok for me to have the time off work.
Made an order from zooplus this morning, mixture of bozita, animond carny adult & senior and grau gourmet- sound ok? I referred to the A-Z guide 
Do you know what things are best avoided for IBS, or is it trial and error for the individual cat?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Very good choice of food! Basically what I feed my own cats and they love all three!

Not sure what you were feeding before but if it had grains ( all the newer foods are grainfree apart from the Grau which has rice, though rice is the least likely to produce an allergy ) in it then the symptoms she had could well be a reaction to them. I'd eliminate this one first. Then you need to look to a protein souce like chicken or beef. Did you mention the dripping liquid stood to the vet? However this is only my hunch and only to be considered with a negative T4 test!

Anyway I'd see how she fares on these newer foods though of course with the medication it may be difficult to judge the results properly on this occasion!


----------



## allotment (Jul 7, 2011)

I avoid food with low meat % because it seems to give middle cat bad skin - I thought it was the additives, but could be grain. youngest is also allergic/intolerant to chicken! Have been trying to feed only tinned fish, arden grange, fish 4 cats and burns sensitive. However, I realise I haven't been very scientific in my approach though, as arden grange full of rice and maize. Anyway, Sasha gets grumpy with only these foods so I ahve given her whiskas senior fior the past few days, she loves it-too much probably, I think there must be some sort of addictive additive in it as the other 2 go mad to have it when she has it too, so it can get a bit complicated, trying to feed different foods to the 3. I would love if Sasha could enjoy better foods, but she loves the junk! Hopefully she will like these new foods. The vet said to me yesterday that it was best for me to be feeding her senior foods- do you know anything about this? I have searched for threads, but can't find anything.
Roll on Tuesday....she seems so much happier in herself after vet attention and no drippy poo today!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure how much of a marketing gimic 'senior foods' actually are!

The main advantage of senior foods as far as I know is that amonst other things some contain lower phosphorous which will lighten the load on the kidneys. However I have a feeling Grau has a lower phosphorous level than the other two foods. Out of interest I would ask the vet why he suggested it! I'd be interested to hear his response.


----------

